# HELP!! Guests are coming late July!! Deer Roast Grill Recipe



## Dakota Lady

Hello everybody, i need some help and idea!! I wanted to cook Deer Roast in Grill. But my boyfriend and I had no idea how?? or what to make with?? I am afraid that it would be so dry!! This guests who are coming are VERY speical people to us. So please let me know how to do this and so that they can enjoy this meat!! This guy has not ate deer for a long long time. 
Thanks


----------



## jimbob357

I made a couple nice deer roasts on the grill a couple weeks ago.
I thawed and dried with paper towels the flat roasts that came from the rump area, rubbed in a generous amount of dry rub seasoning, paprika, salt, pepper, dry mustard, chili powder, brown sugar. Let it sit for about 8 hours in the fridge, got my grill smoking hot, and seared the meat about 10 minutes on each side, then put the roasts on a top shelf with indirect heat for about another 30 minutes, when the internal temperature of the meat was 130 degrees, I foiled the roasts tightly all the way around for about 30 minutes, when I sliced them they were a nice medium/medium rare and darn tasty.


----------



## jimbob357

If you really like your company and have a whole deer backstrap you want to spare, here is the info for a recipie I posted about 1 1/2 years ago.
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=26203


----------



## Dakota Lady

oh boy they sound good! for Deer Backstrap. They arent long like the one you show me on the picture. They are sliced in 1 inch thick round steak. I am not sure how much i have left in the freezer. I am thinking about wrap around the deer backstrap steak with bacon and tooth pick to hold but not sure what Mariande? I have the smokey mequito *spelling?* seasoning. Thats one idea. I dont know what else I could use.
Suggestion? *only if I have enough*


----------



## jimbob357

For cut up backstrap steaks, for each pound of meat, I use a marinade made up with 1/2 cup Olive Oil, a tablespoon of soy sauce, a tablespoon of Montreal Steak Seasoning(or Sam's Club Canadian steak seasoning), and a splash of Balsamic Vinegar. 
Marinade for up to 24 hours in a plastic bag, shaking to mix every 8 hours or so.
I tried bacon wrapping on some backstrap steaks about a month ago, and it added NOTHING to the flavor or juiciness, the marinade is ALL you need.

Also to round out the meal, baked or mashed taters, coleslaw and baked beans work real nice.

What part of Nodak are you from? Maybe I'd cater the meal for you!


----------



## Dakota Lady

Oh, the bacon didnt do anything! I didnt know. Well I have to admit you that I do hunt, I do eat deer meat but I have LOT to learn how to cook Deer meat. In the past, no one taught me how to cook deer or hunt. Until Last year I got my safety card and was able to start my first hunting last year. So I got to hunt for pheasants and a doe. So of course I cleaned them myself. But cooking is something I need to learn. I know its not the same. But wish someone could teach me how. The only thing I know how is to make backstrap with gravy and pour over the egg noddle. Its so good. I even made deer chili. I tried to make roast with the rub seasoning from Leo's Season. The Season are good but I made the roast dried. Now you know why I said I need to learn. SO i didnt know anyone around know how and can teach me. Oh not to forget Deer Sausage, they are easy to grill with. It would be nice if you did make those and show me how. The plan you mention sound like an idea. I know I am really good cooker for indoor stuffs such as homemade meals but not with deer. If you know something that might help me be able to cook deer better, It would be GREAT!!
Thanks


----------



## drjongy

Don't overcook the meat...eat it medium-rare. This goes for most all wild game, this stuff is better in quality than the meat you find in the grocery store. When was the last time you heard of anyone getting E. coli or salmonella poisoning from eating wild game?


----------



## huntindog

shoot man i can only eat mine fully cooked with no pink last time i did i did this time 20 uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## irish

Sorry to tell ya the only way you will get sick from wild game is the 
way you process the game .Meaning you have to control the temp 
and be clean . Keep the area clean and wash your hands ,like the sign 
says after you use the bathroom . E-coli gets on your hands by what 
is called cross contamination so if you got sick from the meat then 
either it came from you during cleaning or when you cooked it .
Unless you just don't like rare meat or med don't over cook it .

Irish


----------



## Dakota Lady

I agree, its how dirty your hands can be. Also control the temperature is something that lot of people forget to do. I have decided to use deer sausage and BBQ famous Dave in a slowcook last July. My guests LOVE IT. I made lot of them. So we had lot of leftover. My Guest begged me if she could take that home with her and brag her friends. So I told her it was ok to take it home. They lived in a big city where there isnt hunting city. Where they live is where everybody SKI!! So that is one reason why she wanted to brag the sausage. *giggle* So, everything went good and they are planning to come back next year July. I will have to think of something different. Maybe do the spine meats. The deer hunting will be open in 2 more weeks. I will plan on save those meats for them to try. And if you have a really awesome recipe to suggest let me know now so maybe i could at least save the meat for that recipes.


----------

